# Just picked up a Colson Evans Special



## coneklr (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello I am new to the board. 

Today I purchased an Colson Evans Special, I am still trying to verify the date of the bike but it seems to be near a 53,54 or 55. Serial number 152338, no idea of if the date is coded in the serial number.

The bike had an older light restoration that I plan to undo. I have taken the bike apart and she is in great shape. Here in New Mexico we do not get must rain so the bearings, chrome dust covers are in solid shape.

I purchased the bike to display on the wall of an Espresso Cafe we are opening. Purchased some nice white wall tires for her too.

Photo attached!

Wanted to say hello & share!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't know of any Evans data available. They did buy out Colson's wheel goods division in 1954, and yours does look to have the earlier 54-56 style frame. A few notes, the front fender is on backwards, and the BMX grips, reflector pedals, and other reflectors are 70s-80s additions, and not period appropriate to the bike. The seat might not be original, but it looks ok on there.


----------



## SailorMac (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a similar era men's Evans Colson. Here's a link to my album.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=243


----------



## jpromo (Sep 13, 2011)

How cool! I have two Evans Colson bicycles and live about 10 minutes from where they were made in Plymouth, MI. I like seeing where these bikes have ended up. The two I have are from this same, early era. The '54 models had the sweetheart chainrings that Colson had left over so I'd pin yours at '55-'56. Enjoy!

You may also find the '54 catalog interesting to see which models were available.
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle161.htm


----------



## coneklr (Sep 13, 2011)

So, 

As a hobby I build and restore cars, we also are a big BMX Race family and I occasionally will do a restoration on an older bike I find of interest.

This is my first 26" tire bike to work on. Today I tore her down and went through all the bearings, the rear hub is in amazing condition with all the chrome intact. I took some rubbing compound and a damp cloth to the chain gaurd and it allowed me to see what the color scheme was before the rattle can cover up.

She was dark metallic grey with off white and red accent pinstripe, so I took a look a the fenders and they were the same. The person that did the previous quick low budget sanded the fenders with a rough sanding disc so there is not much paint under the silver to get to on the fenders. The wheels were off white with dual black pinstripe. The rattle can restorer covered those the most.

I reassembled the bike with new rim liners, tubes and new white walls. Cannot decide if I like the bike with or without the chain guard. Either way she looks less military now.

See attached pics for todays progress thus far.


----------



## coneklr (Sep 14, 2011)

Threw up a quick blog for the bike project

http://colsonevansspecial.blogspot.com/


----------

